# most beautiful freshwater fish?



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

this is a question i have for just opinions. I'd like to know what everyone thinks is the most beautiful fish. Personally i like CPD's, Rams, other microrasboras, and Celebes rainbowfish. I was just wondering if you guys had favorites and what they are and what their scientific names are so i can look them up! thanks!:thumbsup:​


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I would have to go with Discus, but this is debatable based on preference. CPD's are pretty sweet too though!


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

High Blood line Fancy Betta's are Awesome, but i am very fond of Lyre tail Molly's and Sail Fin Molly's. Fancy Tailed Guppys are also very pretty.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I love killifish. Looking to raise/breed some right now, but I'm still learning/researching.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/32113-some-killies-shots-4.html

^ some awesome killie pictures!

A few of my favorites. Note that all pictures are property of Hristo (Aquasaur) and can be found from that link.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

personally i really like Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae) and Phoenix Rasbora (Boraras merah)


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Killies are nice and I have to say some of the nothos have amazing coloration. Chili and Phoenix rasboras are really nice too but I just love bettas. Currently my choice would be betta rubra which can show pretty crazy coloration. Betta macrostoma is also a nice fish in my opinion. 

This guy takes amazing photos of both. http://macrostoma.net/


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

endlers have got to be in the list of the best looking FW fish.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Kinda partial to congo tetras.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Phenacogrammus_interruptus_(aka).jpg
http://aquariumlore.blogspot.com/2008/05/congo-tetra.html


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

i personoly think the most beautiful and cheap are neon tetras a glowing neon blue stripe and red glowing stripe is one of the most beautiful and easy to keep fish and also dwarf blue or flame gouramis


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's a vote for threadfin rainbows, forktail rainbows, and rams 

I can't decide! >_<


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

epicfish said:


> I love killifish. Looking to raise/breed some right now, but I'm still learning/researching.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/32113-some-killies-shots-4.html
> 
> ...


Hristo takes the most amazing pictures of fish I've ever seen, I keep telling him he needs to publish more of them, especially in a Killie book or something. I think it's wonderful how he posts them so freely to share with people. He has to personally own one of the biggest and most beautiful collections of Killies on the planet!!! 

Largely because of his pics, I have to say that I think Killies are one of the most fantastically beautiful FW fish.

Cardinal tetras will always have first place in my heart and my tanks, though.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmm, beauty is pretty subjective and it's too hard to pick just one. Gotta be natural coloration though, no line breeds. I'm not into "color" anyways, it's more about lines and patterns.

I feel I'm only competent to talk about cichlids. Here goes:
Large SA Cichlid: Geophagus altifrons or S. jurupari
Small SA Cichlid: Mikrogeophagus altispinosa or just about any Apisto
Large African: Altolamprologus calvus or C. frontosa
Small African: 'Lampgrologus' stappersii (no agreed upon species name) or P. demasoni


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I offered to design a fw fish book for him. I wish he'd take up on my offer.

I'm going to go unconventional with my choice, NAmerica Fishes


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's that last fish?


edit: Banded Darter (Etheostoma zonale)


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

are all killis from africa like the nothos annuals, or just the nothos?

edit when i said celebes rainbowfish i actually meant two species the Pseudomugil gertrudae and the Pseudomugil furcatus


----------



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

u guys forgot about the peacocks of lake malawi


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW! so many awesome fish to choose from! Keep it up guys! I really wish i could have all of these in all different tanks... but i wont be greedy  Just looking at some of these is enough! i get way to happy looking at fish......


----------



## guaiac_boy (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm becoming rather fond of these guys:










The photo is nothing like what Aquasaur would take, but hopefully you get the idea. These are Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Moliwe'.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just got 5 of these a couple weeks ago, they are fabulous.
Coral red pencilfish


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I have to say angel fish and betta's.


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Dicrossus maculatus










Hypancistrus zebra​


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Apistogramma cacatuoides
Though that is a poor pic and a varriant at that.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> Apistogramma cacatuoides
> Though that is a poor pic and a varriant at that.


where? pic. isn't showing.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Apistos & killis are some of my favorite.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I like these _Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi_ cichlids from some of the rivers of Africa.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

My list of most beautiful fishies that I have not kept (due to hard water mostly) -

Clown Killies
Threadfin Rainbows
Chocolate Gourami

Among the ones I kept, some male Pearl Gouramies look pretty nice. This shot from Cindy/RoseHawke is sorta what I mean.


----------



## griffin_pak (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Rubiconrider (Aug 11, 2008)

I am particularly fond of the 
*Kribensis*


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like plakat bettas, (like mine in my avatar :hihi some times halfmoons 

I also really like the color of tiger barbs when they school together.


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

If we are just talking fresh water, I love the Discus, Salt water and I pick the Lion fish. :icon_smil


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've always been a fan of these guys:










And maybe a few other cichlids:


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

boraras brigittae



threadfin rainbow



peacock gudgeon



neon dwarf rainbow (i dont think its true colors can be captured on camera)


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

Red Tail Black Shark
Kubota Botia (Polka dot Loach) 

heehehe


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

my vote for discus too


----------



## TANKd (Jul 28, 2008)

My favorites are AngelFish of all kinds and Discus of all colorful kinds! And all kinds of Cichlids because they *OWN!!!*


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

There are lots. I think it depends on what you're going for but heres one favorite of mine: 

*Pseudomugil gertrudae*










from here


----------



## Augus (Apr 7, 2008)

a lot of great pics, wish we have more selection at LFS.


----------



## speakerguy (Jul 1, 2004)

Discus, no doubt. 

I also love Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## susantroy1 (Jul 25, 2007)

For the past 40 years:thumbsup:


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

Discus and tetras


----------



## Crs2fr (Sep 22, 2004)

Look at the bluegill in my sig.... that guy to me is my fav , being the bass fisher i am~ . hehe


----------



## kingfish92 (Aug 18, 2008)

half moon bettas and kois are my choice


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Crs2fr said:


> Look at the bluegill in my sig.... that guy to me is my fav , being the bass fisher i am~ . hehe


do you have a full picture of that blue gill? I've caught some nice looking blue gills too but I just release them.

A metallic plakat is pretty sweet looking


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Golden trout.
See one in the wild, then catch it and eat it

Mumm, now that's a pretty FW fish.

The Zebra pleco for the tropical species.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh awesome, I forgot to mention torpedo barbs in my first post! Those fish are really neat looking


----------

